# i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle



## JulesFH (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie schon im Titel steht habe ich das Problem (wenn man das Problem nennen kann), dass der CPU im Idle immer um die 38-41 Grad hat. Ich habe vor kurzem einen bequiet Shadow Rock 2 gekauft und diesen nach Anleitung angebracht. Einige meiner Freunde meinten das es sein könnte dass ich die Wärmeleitpaste nicht richtig aufgetragen habe, also alles wieder ab und die Paste neu aufgetragen und mit einer alten Karte glatt verstrichen und alles wieder zusammen gebaut. Siehe da ich habe immer noch die selben Temperaturen. Der nächste Schritt war die Kühlergeschwindigkeit auf Maximal zu stellen, und brachte wiederum keine Abhilfe. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jules


----------



## retroelch (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Hast du die Paste schön dezent dosiert?

Sonnst wirkt sie eher isolierend.

Ansonsten mach mal mit dem Boxed Kühler einen Vergleich.

Dann hast du die Paste zu dick aufgetragen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Wo ist denn das Problem?
Der könnte auch 50Grad haben, der Leerlauf ist relativ uninteressant.
Wie schaut es unter Last aus.


----------



## Raeven (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

meiner schwankt im IDLE von 28 -40 Grad, unter Last ( BF4) 65 Grad, ( Hardware Monitor)


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

40 im idle ist absolut OK.


----------



## Megazocker (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Mit welchem Programm hast du denn die Temperatur ausgelesen?


----------



## Der_Doktor (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Also meiner(i54690K) hat momentan 29 Grad (ausgelesen mit Core Temp) als ich ihn bekam da ist es ja noch Wärmer gewesen sind es 35 Grad gewesen. Unter lasst hat er max 50 Grad, habe aber auch dicken Kühler und 7 Gehäuse lüfter. Zirkulation Hype


----------



## Dolomedes (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Also ich weiss nicht warum 40 grad Problematisch sien sollten, geht doch klar...


----------



## Megazocker (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Zunächst würde ich mit mehreren Tools die Cpu-Temperatur auslesen. Vielleicht ist es nur ein Auslesefehler. Aber 40 Grad im Ideal ist voll ok. Die Maximale Temperatur sollte bei deinem Cpu bei 72 Grad liegen. Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Falls die Temperatur weiter steigen sollte würde ich den Prozessor an den Hersteller zurückschicken.

hier ein Link einer gemessenen Temperatur deines CPUs.
CPU Temperature - What are the Maximum and Normal CPU Temps?


----------



## santos (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Mit dem Teil, diese Daten. Ich habe ein großes Update bekommen, nach der Upload fährt er automatisch den Rechner runter und startet neu. Nach dem Neustart installiert er an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle die angekommenen Daten. Ungünstig, weil meine CPU-Lüfter da noch nicht angesprungen sind. Da das ein großes Datenpaket war, dauerte das eine ganze Zeit, als ich dann wieder auf der Oberfläche im Little war, zeigte meine CPU 52°C, dann ging es wieder abwärts auf die angezeigten Temperaturen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



je nachdem wie niedrig ich meine Lüfter stelle komme ich auch höher, es ist schon sehr leise aber ich höre sie noch, soll das nicht mehr sein und sie sollen auf supersilent laufen , geht es mit der Temperatur auch auf 40°C alles kein Problem.


----------



## JulesFH (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Also abgelesen habe ich mit CoreTemp und nochmal mit Speedfan. Unter prime95 kommt er auf satte 90 Grad und unter Last hat er 70-75 Grad. Finde ich halt relativ schade, da ich ja schon einen ordentlichen Klotz auf dem Mainboard sitzen habe.  Habe mich extra vorher schlau gemacht wie die Leitpaste aufzutragen ist und habe sie dementsprechend aufgebracht.


----------



## Megazocker (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Schreib am besten den Verkäufer an und erklär Ihm deine Situation. Falls du noch Garantie besitzt kannst du den Prozessor ohne Probleme zurückschicken. Könnte nämlich ein Fabrikationsfehler sein.


----------



## JulesFH (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Garantie besteht noch mit Sicherheit. Gekauft habe ich das ganze letztes Jahr ca. August rum bei Snogard. Direkt bei Intel melden oder mal auf den Händler zurückgreifen?


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Die CPU hat doch kein Problem.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Welches Case hast du & wieviele Lüfter sind verbaut. Ist der CPU Kühler auch richtig montiert? 
Welche Einstellungen hast du im BIOS durchgeführt & wie schaut die Vcore aus.


----------



## JulesFH (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Gehäuse habe ich das Sharkoon Tauron (Green Edition), welcher vorne zwei Lüfter hat, auf dem Deckel einen 180iger (200er?), auf der Rückseite einen kleinen 120er und auf dem Boden habe ich mir selbst einen silent lüfter eingebaut. BIOS einstellungen habe ich eigentlich keine gemacht, bis auf das XMP Profile auf 1, da ich Corsair Vengance habe diese mein Board aber auch 1300Mhz getaktet hat. Vcore? Keine Ahnung. Was gibt es da zu beachten und wie kann ich das ablesen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Warum Hilfe? Was soll daran nu schlimm sein?? O.o

Das du allerdings 90 Grad im Prime hast, würde mir schon eher sorge bereiten. 

Wie die anderen schon meinten Spannungen und Lüfter Settings überprüfen.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*



JulesFH schrieb:


> Gehäuse habe ich das Sharkoon Tauron (Green Edition), welcher vorne zwei Lüfter hat, auf dem Deckel einen 180iger (200er?), auf der Rückseite einen kleinen 120er und auf dem Boden habe ich mir selbst einen silent lüfter eingebaut. BIOS einstellungen habe ich eigentlich keine gemacht, bis auf das XMP Profile auf 1, da ich Corsair Vengance habe diese mein Board aber auch 1300Mhz getaktet hat. Vcore? Keine Ahnung. Was gibt es da zu beachten und wie kann ich das ablesen?



Dann lade dir mal CPU-Z, starte Prime und teile uns bitte mit was da für eine Vcore angezeigt wird.
Wenn du ein XMP Profil einstellst, wird die CPU Vcore auch angehoben.


----------



## JulesFH (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Wird getan sobald ich aus der Uni entkommen bin *lach*


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

90Grad in prime95 (ausgehend davon dass die aktuelle Version genutzt wird) sind "dank" AVX2 doch ganz normal? So super fett ist der ShadowRock auch nicht.

Würde mal die Spannung checken, die Boards geben öfters mal zu viel rauf...

Und die 72Grad beziehen sich auf die Oberflächentemperatur, die Kerntemperatur kann weit höher liegen.


----------



## JulesFH (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Und so sieht das ganze dann aus.


----------



## Zyklon83 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Also die Spannung sieht ok aus daran wird es nicht liegen was haste für Wärmeleitpaste genommen?


----------



## JulesFH (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Kühlpaste ist die ARCTIC MX-2


----------



## Zyklon83 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Ok die Paste benutze ich auch....ich würde an deiner stelle noch mal den Kühler abnehmen und die Paste runter machen und dann auf die CPU ein X mit der Paste machen und dann nochmal nach gucken und wenn die Temps dann immer noch so sind den Kühler zurück schicken... Mein CPU Kühler hat 20W TDP weniger aber kühlt viel besser irgendwas stimmt dort nicht


----------



## JulesFH (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Wie gesagt ist schon zum 3ten mal neu drauf habe diverse tutorials gesehen wie man die paste am besten aufträgt bei freund und familie auch mal nachgefragt, alle varianten ergaben keine besserung bzw alle 3 durchgänge nicht


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Vergiss mal SpeedFan. 

Nimm mal dieses Prog  Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP.

Dann wirfst Du mal Prime an und postest die Temps.

Danach sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Windows Energieoptionen von Höchstleistung auf ausbalanciert stellen. 
Man könnte auch übers köpfen der CPU nachdenken, wenn man wirklich deutlich bessere Temps will, dann verlierst du aber die Garantie.
Ein stärkerer CPU Kühler wäre auch nicht verkehrt.
Spannungen anpassen im Bios, vllt läuft das Ganze auch mit 1.075V oder weniger, einfach mal testen.


----------



## JulesFH (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Das mit dem auf ausbalanciert habe ich schon eingestellt, jedoch geändert hat sich nichts. Na ja als ich den gekauft habe den Shadow Rock 2 bin ich davon ausgegangen das er auf jeden Fall bessere Temperaturen als der boxed Kühler liefert. Das mit dem OHM sehe ich mir mal jetzt an. Ansonsten, welche Kühler könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...gleich-cryorig-r1-universal-vs-macho-rev.html
Hast hoffentlich Low Profile RAM. Schau auch wegen der Spannung im Bios, sind nur paar klicks, einfach mal die Core Voltage auf 1.075V senken und neu starten, falls es nicht stabil läuft, erhöhe Schrittweise um 0,010V.
Taktet deine CPU im idle runter? Beobachte das mal 5 Minuten auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Zyklon83 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Ich tippe mal darauf das irgendwas mit deinen CPU-Kühler nicht stimmt hatte dir ja schon gesagt schick ihn zurück wenn noch Garantie vorhanden is


----------



## JulesFH (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Ja low profile ram habe ich  runtertakten und unten bleiben tut er auch. Das mit dem zurück schicken ist so 'ne sache habe ihn hier beim örtlichen großhandel für pc teile gekauft und die machen immer faxen was retouren angeht


----------



## Zyklon83 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

Der bringt nicht seine leistung die versprochen is also is er defekt und wenn die das nicht machen schreib be quiet! an die sind sehr kulant was sowas angeht schildere den was mit dem Händler is dann machen die das zu 99%


----------



## JulesFH (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*

So habe den Support angeschrieben bin mal gespannt was sie mir antworten werden. Denke sich direkt an be quiet zu wenden ist deutlich einfacher als mich an den Vertrieb zu wenden.


----------



## Zyklon83 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: i5-4670K - 40 Grad im Idle (Hilfe!!)*



JulesFH schrieb:


> So habe den Support angeschrieben bin mal gespannt was sie mir antworten werden. Denke sich direkt an be quiet zu wenden ist deutlich einfacher als mich an den Vertrieb zu wenden.



Kannst uns dann ja mal mitteilen was daraus geworden is


----------

